# looking for a very effective bicep workout



## flexster (Dec 14, 2003)

Hey guys, Ive been working out for a11 years or more and I still have  not been able to find a workout that  works for my biceps. Ive tried working the out on back day(which im doind now), tried doing them on chest day. Ive worked out 6 days a week and Ive done 3 to 4 days a week ( what Im doing now). I try to keep the sets to around 6 right now since Im doing back on the same day. I workout the chest and bi's on Wednesday. If I have time, I go in on Saturday to hit the bi's again. Ive done just about every exerice for the bi's and Im just not seeing the results that I want. flexed, Im looking at 16.5. Which isnt bad but for as long as Ive been doing this, they should be 18 or more.  im curious as to what everyone else does for a bicep routine that has been effective for you.   thanks


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 14, 2003)

what exercises/reps are you doing currently for bicepts?


----------



## Chad Cena III (Dec 14, 2003)

Nilson or Nelson curls I think they are called.  Basically you curl your bodyweight w/ your elbows fixed against a locked barbel and pull ( looks somewhat like a chin ) like you would do a regular barbel curl.  I thing t-mag has a better description of this exercise.


----------



## Marble (Dec 14, 2003)

how many reps in each set?


----------



## plouffe (Dec 15, 2003)

11 years and you haven't found an effective bicep workout ?


----------



## flexster (Dec 15, 2003)

Since Im doing bi's with back, Im only doing 6 sets, 2 different exerciesm, arranging from 10 reps down to 6 reps.


----------



## Marble (Dec 15, 2003)

for  size, id just go with real low reps, almost like powerlifting for bis


----------



## flexster (Dec 15, 2003)

4 to 6 reps?


----------



## Arnold (Dec 15, 2003)

I alternate, I will do heavy straight barbell curls one week with low reps, then go with higher reps and exercises like preacher and dumbbell curls the next.

I work biceps and triceps on a separate day, I used to do bi's with chest, and at one time with back, but I prefer a separate day for arms now.


----------



## HoldDaMayo (Dec 15, 2003)

I bet your arms feel pretty huge after doing both Bi's and Tri's in the same workout... do you have problems driving home?


----------



## PreMier (Dec 15, 2003)

I do my arms 3 days a week   Bi's and tri's on the same day.  I do tri-sets for my biceps(LoL) and they consist of Dumbell curls, barbell curls(outside grip), barbell curls(inside grip).  I do 5 sets@ 15 reps(each exercise), so 45 rep sets.


----------



## Tha Don (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by PreMier *_
> I do my arms 3 days a week   Bi's and tri's on the same day.  I do tri-sets for my biceps(LoL) and they consist of Dumbell curls, barbell curls(outside grip), barbell curls(inside grip).  I do 5 sets@ 15 reps(each exercise), so 45 rep sets.



damm, thats some giant arms programme right there!

how long you on this for? good results so far?

peace


----------



## plouffe (Dec 16, 2003)

*BICEPS:* Find a cable machine with lower hookups that are parallel to one another. Attach D-handles to them. Then, grab a curl bar and rip out a set of 12-15 reps at a moderate weight, making sure that you do slow, strict reps with forced negatives. When you???re finished with this set, immediately jump over to the cable apparatus and whip out a set of alternating cable curls. Do 16 reps on each arm and after this superset, you???ll feel your dormant arms spring out of their coffins. _[ http://www.bodybuildingpro.com/supersets.html, Super Supersets! - PART I ]_


----------



## PreMier (Dec 16, 2003)

> _*Originally posted by young d *_
> damm, thats some giant arms programme right there!
> 
> how long you on this for? good results so far?
> ...




Hey, young d.

I have been on this current program for a little over 12 weeks now.  I started off with 30 reps and am now at 45.  I also could not do all 10 without a spot and now I have no problems doing the 15.  I have seen GREAT results.  I am more vascular than I ever was, and have put on 1 1/2" on my bi's in the last 12 weeks.  Last week I took a rest though because my tendons were starting to hurt.  All better now


----------

